# Screen Capture with Mic and DAW in Stereo?



## Erick - BVA (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
I've been getting into making more video lately, but I've been troubling figuring out how to record the sound in stereo. It always comes out in MONO. It's difficult to do reviews, demonstrations and such without being able to hear everything in stereo. I would rather not have to Record audio and video separately and then have to sync up everything after the fact. Is there a way around this?
Thanks!


----------



## tack (Aug 12, 2017)

Since you didn't mention anything about your OS, DAW, or audio interface, I will draw the safe assumption that you are using exactly the same things I am. 

In which case, OBS Studio for screen capture, and RME TotalMix FX to mix your mic input, DAW output, and (if you like) system output into a single channel via loopback that can be fed into OBS Studio. Alternatively, you could maintain all those as separate audio channels in OBS and mix/edit them independently in your NLE (assuming it supports multitrack audio).


----------



## Spip (Aug 13, 2017)

@tack Thank you ! (seems to be exactly what I was looking for my PC)

On mac, Quicktime player works great.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Aug 13, 2017)

tack said:


> Since you didn't mention anything about your OS, DAW, or audio interface, I will draw the safe assumption that you are using exactly the same things I am.
> 
> In which case, OBS Studio for screen capture, and RME TotalMix FX to mix your mic input, DAW output, and (if you like) system output into a single channel via loopback that can be fed into OBS Studio. Alternatively, you could maintain all those as separate audio channels in OBS and mix/edit them independently in your NLE (assuming it supports multitrack audio).



Wow, Awesome. Thanks so much!


----------



## musicalweather (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm on a Mac and use iShowU HD. Works well, records in stereo.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Aug 18, 2017)

As a Windows user, I found the best combination to be OBS studio and Voicemeeter (which is Windows only I believe). musicalweather, if I ever switch to MAC, I'll keep that in mind. Thanks!


----------

